# Question regarding PMK



## Montecristo (May 1, 2022)

hello, With the new PMK (ethyl glycidate) is there a process i have to do to convert it to PMK oil? I see there is a process to convert PMK methyl glycidate, will this work the same? does anyone have any tips?
Thanks!


----------



## William Dampier (May 4, 2022)

Methyl, ethyl, tert-butyl, isopropyl, etc. ethers react with alkali and after react with acid. The reaction is always typical for any ether. A big question about the quality of the most glycide ether.


----------



## ghostprince

ran across this synth process for glycidate and was wondering if anyone tried it 
"
Put glycidate into warm water, add lye until the PH is decently basic.

Stir for an hour to finish the saponification.

Drip in HCl slowly, the solution will bubble. Add it in until the solution stops bubbling and the PH is slightly acidic. (probably don't want it to be too acidic, might break something down/cause polymerization)Stir this for an hour, heated to around 80C.

At this point, the converstion is complete. Extract with DCM, wash DCM with NaCl brine, and evaporate DCM. Bam, you have your final product, ready for vacuum distillation"


----------



## William Dampier

ghostprince said:


> ran across this synth process for glycidate and was wondering if anyone tried it
> Put glycidate into warm water, add lye until the PH is decently basic.



ghostprinceOnly for ether, not for salt


ghostprince said:


> Stir for an hour to finish the saponification.


The reaction time will depend on temperature and quantity. Better at room temperature and 12 hours or more.


ghostprince said:


> Drip in HCl slowly, the solution will bubble. Add it in until the solution stops bubbling and the PH is slightly acidic. (probably don't want it to be too acidic, might break something down/cause polymerization)Stir this for an hour, heated to around 80C.


pH<=3, 80-90*C. If there was no excess alkali before, then there will be no strong bubbling at the beginning.


ghostprince said:


> At this point, the converstion is complete. Extract with DCM, wash DCM with NaCl brine, and evaporate DCM. Bam, you have your final product, ready for vacuum distillation"


If we have a concentrated aqueous solution (acidic with alkaline salts), and a hot mixture, BMK will be a layer on top.


----------



## Gus_Fring

ghostprince said:


> ran across this synth process for glycidate and was wondering if anyone tried it
> "
> Put glycidate into warm water, add lye until the PH is decently basic.
> 
> ...



ghostprinceanyone tried this? looks very interesting.... but i lost a lot of the pmk trying recipes...


----------



## Gus_Fring

William Dampier said:


> Only for ether, not for salt
> 
> The reaction time will depend on temperature and quantity. Better at room temperature and 12 hours or more.
> 
> ...



William Dampierso.. you tried this recipe with those changes? results?


----------



## Fring

ghostprince said:


> ran across this synth process for glycidate and was wondering if anyone tried it
> "
> Put glycidate into warm water, add lye until the PH is decently basic.
> 
> ...



ghostprincecould I use ether instead the DCM?


----------



## William Dampier

Fring said:


> could I use ether instead the DCM?



FringYes, and not only ether


----------

